# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Euglenófito.

## frfmfrfm

Buenos días compañeros esta vez subo uno de los microorganismo que nadie se pone de cuerdo en su clasificación ¿ animales o vegetales ? pueden nadar y desplazarse pero pueden ser fotosinteticos son estos caso donde nos podemos dar cuenta de que no sabemos nada.
Pasando a otra cosa quiero también comentaros que este animáculo me ha llevado años poder fotografiarlo debido a que tienen una movilidad exagerada cosa que para la fotografía es el primer obtaculo y por eso esta foto representa un salto en mis extraños estudios, ja,ja.






Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (10-oct-2016),F. Lázaro (12-oct-2016),HUESITO (11-oct-2016),Jonasino (10-oct-2016),Los terrines (08-oct-2016),perdiguera (08-oct-2016),willi (12-oct-2016)

----------

